# ASUS P9X79 Deluxe Intel LGA 2011



## cadaveca (Nov 27, 2011)

When most people think of ASUS, they immediately think of the "ROG" product line, one that has set itself apart from the rest due to extensive functionality, and top-level overclocking ability. however, ASUS does have a few other products out there that offer the same, if not more, and the ASUS P9X79 Deluxe that recently arrived on our doorstep is definitely one of those products. Boasting ASUS's improved "Dual Intelligent Processors III" VRM design, the ASUS P9X79 Deluxe offers performance customization abilities that few other products do, easily setting it apart form the rest.

*Show full review*


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 23, 2011)

very good review 

but when did shogun become F1 2010 lol


----------



## SteelSix (Dec 23, 2011)

*Best pics in the business...*

Great quality pics of what matters. Heatsink removal and pics of interface contact is awesome. That kind of detail helps me decide if I need to remove heatsinks to inspect for proper contact. You've done the work for those anal types like me.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 23, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> very good review
> 
> but when did shogun become F1 2010 lol



uh..yeah. You know, I had no choice but to change it up a bit. Until X79, Codemasters showed decent performance differences between products, brought on by BIOS-level tweaking done by the OEMs. Codemasters games are highly ram-intensive.

However, X79 seem to finally provide more than enough bandwidth for Codemasters titles. It's finally all about the GPU, and not so much memory bandwidth, that affects the results.


Shogun, on the other hand, is pretty CPU/Mem-dependant, being not very multi-threaded.

More changes to the benchmarks are coming. I'm already benching several other apps, but I haven't quite got all the old boards benched yet.



SteelSix said:


> Great quality pics of what matters. Heatsink removal and pics of interface contact is awesome. That kind of detail helps me decide if I need to remove heatsinks to inspect for proper contact. You've done the work for those anal types like me.



EXACTLY why I do it.  When i started doing reviews, heatsink contact was a critical thing, and in many instances, VRM coolers didn't touch MOSFETS properly. Today, a year later, nearly every board is perfect....so perfect, in fact, I'm getting to the point where I don't even want to remove the coolers, but I'm never gonna stop now.


----------



## SteelSix (Dec 23, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> EXACTLY why I do it.  When i started doing reviews, heatsink contact was a critical thing, and in many instances, VRM coolers didn't touch MOSFETS properly. Today, a year later, nearly every board is perfect....so perfect, in fact, I'm getting to the point where I don't even want to remove the coolers, but I'm never gonna stop now.



Yea I'm seeing the same trend, better contact and better TIM material now than in years past. One of my criteria, no plastic for heatsink retention. If a mobo doesn't use screws or bolts, it's off my list. It's a combination of a quality heatsink, quality TIM, and proper retention that lead proper contact. Your pics show that all are being used, and the evidence is the uniform impression left in the VRM thermal pad. Thanks again..


----------



## Hayder_Master (Dec 23, 2011)

Great review mate, good work


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 23, 2011)

Excellent review as usual...


Question - How does the memory clocked at 2400Mhz effect thermal throttling? Did you need more VccSA/IO to get there?


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 23, 2011)

EarthDog said:


> Excellent review as usual...
> 
> 
> Question - How does the memory clocked at 2400Mhz effect thermal throttling? Did you need more VccSA/IO to get there?



Yeah, had to bump VTT to 1.25v and SA to 1.05. 2133 MHz worked great with stock volts.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 23, 2011)

Man those pictures are epic. What kinda camera do you use?


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 23, 2011)

It's a Fuji Finepix S1800. Does all the work...photographer I am not, but I'm definitely getting better. LuLz. I had to ask Gary what settings to use, even.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 23, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> It's a Fuji Finepix S1800. Does all the work...photographer I am not, but I'm definitely getting better. LuLz. I had to ask Gary what settings to use, even.



Nice!


----------



## bear jesus (Dec 23, 2011)

I have to say i do not see the logic in having a heat sink hovering right above the VTT power phases and not sticking a thermal pad between them, is the heatsink hotter than the components it could be cooling?

If the components were hotter than the heatsink could some thermal tape bridge the gap, possibly the thicker kind which is used on the other heat sinks?

Apart from the USB3 performance and the PCIe slot speed arrangement's, both of which are non issue to me i really like this board and looks to be a viable option for an LGA2011 platform, i really like the fact that when using one RAM module per channel it is the slots farthest away from the socket which need to be used.

As far as your photography Dave i would like you to look at this 






compared to your work






I cut off the watermark on the first picture as i'm not trying to say the site where the pic came from sucks at taking pictures, what i am saying is i see so many reviews from so many sites with pictures that are blinded by a flash or really low res or even blurry, you do great work with the photographs.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 23, 2011)

My image there is a bit yellow, but that was the backdrop, which i have now replaced.

I have found that lighting and camera settings are key. Get teh rtight light for the camera, and pics can be awesome. Using tripod gets rid of most blurriness, but focal distance can affect that too.


That said, these are jsut soem things I noticed, as before doing reviews, I never really took many pictures. In fact, I didn't even own a camera, but my wife did. The camera I use was very cheap ~$150 USD, but again, I didn't choose it...I had issues finding a good one, and Gary took care of all of that for me. I gotta give credit where it's due.


----------



## bear jesus (Dec 23, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> My image there is a bit yellow, but that was the backdrop, which i have now replaced.
> 
> I have found that lighting and camera settings are key. Get teh rtight light for the camera, and pics can be awesome. Using tripod gets rid of most blurriness, but focal distance can affect that too.
> 
> ...



I never even noticed that it was off white although i do have my monitors set to "cool" and are cheap panels so i doubt the colours are accurate.

Thanks to Gary for his part in helping you create pictures good enough tempt me in to buying things that don't even fit my needs. 

But what do you think about the VTT power phases, do you think it would make sense for the heat sink above them to have a thermal pad on to cool them?

I'm seriously considering getting an LGA2011 board with a 8 core ivy bridge CPU with the intent of it lasting me at least 3 years so i assume the best possible cooling on every component possible will help keep things working as long as possible and the fact there is a heat sink right above 2 power phases but not making contact just does not make sense to me unless the heat sink is hotter than the components.

But even then i intend to have a fan directly over the CPU socket blowing down while using water cooling with angled connections for the tubing so at least in that situation would it make sense to add a thermal pad for those phases? 

Or more importantly do you think thick thermal tape could bridge the gap?


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 23, 2011)

the gap is fairly large, 2-3 millimeters. A pad could bridge the gap, but no, i do not see any reason to do so.





The heatpipe of the cooler passes directly over the chipset, so any heat absorbed by that cooler would in turn increase chipset temps.

Where cooling is critical is on the main CPU power area, which can get super hot. The NH-C14 I use blows directly on them, but that air is also warmed by the cooler, too.

200 MHz more on OC is a big number. I can only attribute this to temperatures, and I did try many many mounts to ensure each board had the best cooling possible. I also added two 140mm fans blowing down at the board itself, with one cooling the SB area, and moved the VGA to the lower slot so I could get more cooling on the VTT area. There was no difference in OC by cooling this area better on this board. It did have a slight impact on the other two boards I have, but those boards have a heatpipe that joins the SB cooler with the VRM cooler.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Dec 23, 2011)

Great review as always Dave, I love the fact that TPU is starting to really beef up it's writing team with the news team and reviewers really giving detailed insight. A great read, thanks.


----------



## bear jesus (Dec 23, 2011)

Honestly i hope to not want to overclock to start with, if i go from a phenom II to an LGA2011 ivy bridge 8 core surly the jump in power would more than enough to have no reason to overclock other than for benchmark scores?

At least to start with my main concern is keeping everything as cool as possible to try and help with component lifetime, i'm sure keeping everything as cool as possible wont make a massive difference on lifetime but i intend for it to be on 24/7 so i just assume the cooler the better.

Something i could not tell from the pictures is where the heat pipe went in to the second heatsink, i thought i might have gone through the middle of the fins thus adding a fan may cool it enough for it not to effect the chipset but if the heat pipe is against the heat sink base that alone would make me wonder if it is a good idea but then as its a 3mm gap it's probably is better just to have the air flowing over the components than that much thermal material so i can understand the design now.

As i'm willing to spend whatever it takes on a new platform i will probably be asking many more random questions through all your LGA2011 board reviews.

One thing which i assume i cannot know yet is which boards will support ivy bridge CPUs as correct me if i'm wrong it will be down to BIOS updates? i assume most if not all boards that are possible to do so will get a new BIOS released but is there not a BIOS size limitation so some "hybrid UEFI" boards can't be updated for ivy bridge due to the BIOS chip being too small for a true UEFI bios? I don't know where i read this and am too drunk to find out


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 23, 2011)

I do not have exact info on future products at this time. What I can say is that every Intel X79 Express board I have seen supports PCIe 3.0, which should be the only requirement currently for Ivy-bridge support.

As mentioned, I am also using this board for memory reviews right now, so I'll be sure to be staying on top of any updates that may affect functionality, including looking at PCIe 3.0 devices when they become available.

If you are not overclocking, a standard case install should provide more than adequate cooling. The issues with cooling stem from overclocking, and the fact these CPUs can consume an easy 250 W, even @ just 4.4 GHz. I would really suggest to those looking for long term overclocks over 4.0 GHz, that they use watercooling with a block on the board's VRMs as well. But at stock, the 130 W consumed doesn't have that large of an impact.

And that applies to any board, not just the ASUS P9X79 Deluxe. If anything, the large coolers used on the ASUS P9X79 Deluxe make cooling less of an issue than with some other products.


----------



## dj-electric (Dec 23, 2011)

Dave, i would love to receive the asus X79 deluxe motherboard for my own impressions for about a year or two

thanks


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 23, 2011)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> Dave, i would love to receive the asus X79 deluxe motherboard for my own impressions for about a year or two
> 
> thanks



If it was possible for me to get one for ya, I would.  Of course, I'm sure you can maek _something_ happen. 




Dj-Electric, I'd really like a quartet of HD7970 3GB so that I can evaluate multi-GPU Eyfinity performance on the Intel X79 Platform over the 2012 calender year.


----------



## dj-electric (Dec 23, 2011)

Alrighty, HD7970 for an Asus X79 deluxe.

Uhh wait... lemme think about it.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 23, 2011)

> •VRM capable of 300W, near double *AMD* CPU TDPs.



This this a typo or something. How are AMD CPUs relevant to a intel motherboard?


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 23, 2011)

Whoops.  Totally a typo. Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 23, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Whoops.  Totally a typo. Thanks for pointing it out.



and theres a part in the first page with the specs and you said x16x16 "x" x8 or something like that and left the loner x with no number behind it.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 23, 2011)

That's because the slot is "disabled".

If you have a better idea for how to indicate that, I'm all ears. I tried N.C., N.A., x0, etc, nothing else seemed to really look right.


----------



## bear jesus (Dec 23, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> I do not have exact info on future products at this time. What I can say is that every Intel X79 Express board I have seen supports PCIe 3.0, which should be the only requirement currently for Ivy-bridge support.
> 
> As mentioned, I am also using this board for memory reviews right now, so I'll be sure to be staying on top of any updates that may affect functionality, including looking at PCIe 3.0 devices when they become available.
> 
> ...



I would be more than willing to water cool the VRMs but a major reason why i want ivy bride e instead of getting sandy bridge e is the expected power savings, but even though i don't expect to need to overclock but i want it to be a viable option for me from the start as i'm sure i will do some overclocking and benchmarking while it's still new although i assume there may be a limitation of which boards will have VRM water blocks released so i guess that will be something to pay attention to but i don't intend to use a normal case, i want to use a dimastech open air case as i like to see the hardware more than i want to create a good cooling wind tunnel like case  but that is partly why i am so concerned with the fine details of cooling any/every part possible.

Hopefully the time until the ivy bridge E CPUs are released will be more than enough to find the perfect board for my usage and i hope in that time frame you will review a bunch more of them.


----------



## GSquadron (Dec 25, 2011)

Are they kidding? 380$ 
I would say that is a big downside


----------



## mtosev (Dec 28, 2011)

found a typo

NETWORKING:
*2x *Realtek 8111E PCIe Gigabit LAN
1x Intel 82579V PCIe Gigabit LAN


----------



## _JP_ (Dec 28, 2011)

Great review, I really like to see your work.
I think I found out why the PCI-e x16 slots are laid out like that.


Spoiler: Sneaky ASUS, sneaky...

















And does make sense to an extent, because these cards do include extended versions of their respective bridges.



Offtopic: Another thing, cadaveca, may I ask a question? (I know I just did it now ) I know this is an enthusiast site, where the majority of the users buy high-end hardware, but are you planning on also covering mid-range to low-end/entry-level boards?
Those are also important to some users and some models are close to impossible to find reviews online. Might not be the most traffic generating, though, I know...but there are some people that might like to see them.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 28, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> I know this is an enthusiast site, where the majority of the users buy high-end hardware, but are you planning on also covering mid-range to low-end/entry-level boards?
> Those are also important to some users and some models are close to impossible to find reviews online. Might not be the most traffic generating, though, I know...but there are some people that might like to see them.



I will review any board product. You'll notice many other sites have the ROG-series boards, and I do not, so I do tend to get the "cheaper" alternative that offers nearly the same functionality. Gigabyte didn't send me the Assasin2 or the UD7...I got the UD5.

I have asked OEMs to provide me with the "high-selling" alternatives, rather than the high-end products, but some OEMs prefer the "halo effect" of showing a high-end product, so in the end, I am left reviewing what I am provided with.

I wouldn't say that the majority of users here buy high-end hardware. I really think most buy cheaper stuff, and then OC to get high-end performance. Personally, my system isn't OC'd...I use profiles in BIOS to switch between OC and stock, based on what I'm using my PC for, but more often than not, I run stock to save a few pennies on power consumption.

Of course, it's the high-end boards that OC the best. And nearly everyone OCs. So I understand why the OEMs want certain products reviewed FIRST, and then plan to have the lower models covered at a later date.

I have no reviews waiting in the wings right now...I have a memory review to go live, and the UD5 review, which, according to current info, is a recalled part. So I'll be contacting OEMs soon to see what they have for me to review. The more you guys make requests for specific products to be reviewed, the better chance I have at reviewing them.

And I'll say too, that I agree with your sentiment...for the 9-series boards, I asked ASUS for the mid-range boards, and they sent me the M5A97 EVO, and the M5A99X EVO, both of which have proven to be some of the most popular reviews I've done.


----------



## _JP_ (Dec 28, 2011)

I see the P9X79 as high-end, in the X79 line. Not top of the bunch, but still up there.
Fair enough. Yeah, the M5A97EVO is mid-range, forgot about that one. 
I buy cheaper stuff, and don't OC...mostly due to funds, but that's not the question here. :\
As far as requests go, I have one. 
A neat little board that surfaced in the market here about a month ago, that really caught my attention for it's price (while having a 990FX chipset). ASRock's 990FX Extreme3.
Looks good, but I would like to know if it is good. I know nobody better than you to answer me that.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 28, 2011)

Hopefully we'll be able to touch base with AsRock and add them to our stable of reviewed products soon. I've had countless requests for AsRock reviews, and have attempted a couple of times to establish a contact @ AsRock, but have not had any success as of yet. AsRock is about to hit their 10-year anniversary, so I really want to add them, for sure.

Perhaps @ CES something can be arranged.


----------



## _JP_ (Dec 28, 2011)

Good to hear. Best of luck!


----------



## mtosev (Dec 28, 2011)

why don't newer asus' mobos have ExpressGate? Does anyone know why they stopped putting expressgate on their mobos


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 28, 2011)

When ASUS dropped ExpressGate, they added far greater VRM flexibility. I seem to recall that they did poll end users for what features were most important to them, prior to this change, so it seems popular opinion said ExpressGate wasn't needed.

With a fast SSD, booting into windows for surfing and basic word editting is nearly as fast as booting into ExpressGate was...not AS fast, but it only takes a couple of seconds longer, at most.

I am not sure 100% that that is what happened, so I'll be sure to ask ASUS your question directly.


----------



## mtosev (Dec 28, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> When ASUS dropped ExpressGate, they added far greater VRM flexibility. I seem to recall that they did poll end users for what features were most important to them, prior to this change, so it seems popular opinion said ExpressGate wasn't needed.
> 
> With a fast SSD, booting into windows for surfing and basic word editting is nearly as fast as booting into ExpressGate was...not AS fast, but it only takes a couple of seconds longer, at most.
> 
> I am not sure 100% that that is what happened, *so I'll be sure to ask ASUS your question directly.*


oh thx.i don't use expressgate much as i rarely restart my pc but i'm interested why did they drop it


----------



## bear jesus (Dec 29, 2011)

Dave as far as specific requests of brand or model i have none but LGA2011 boards have my interest for a desktop upgrade and also microATX FM1 boards to upgrade my HTPC so anything that fits in to those groups would make me very happy.

Although as a hardware geek i have a lot of say in friends and family members hardware purchases so past enjoying reading reviews i read reviews of any product i can as between everyone there is such a wide range of suitable solutions to their needs so any product you can get to review will be of interest as even if it does not suit my needs it may be suitable for someone else who i will be telling what to buy.

I would love it if you could get some AsRock boards as i have seen so many press releases for their boards but then most of the sites i visit never review them so i have no idea how most of their more recent products stack up against the competition.


----------



## Strangerz (Feb 10, 2012)

Cadaveca,

Do you have any information on the bluetooth/wifi module that is included with this motherboard?

I am unable to find any real information on it and im wondering what antenna connector it has and what chipset it uses... really just looking for a data sheet, model number, or something to identify the module so i can find a spec sheet somewhere.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 10, 2012)

Strangerz said:


> Cadaveca,
> 
> Do you have any information on the bluetooth/wifi module that is included with this motherboard?
> 
> I am unable to find any real information on it and im wondering what antenna connector it has and what chipset it uses... really just looking for a data sheet, model number, or something to identify the module so i can find a spec sheet somewhere.





The Wireless has it's own attenna, shown in the box content pictures, a ring-based atenna with magnets to secure it to the side panel of you pc, or maybe the leg of your desk. The wireless portion uses an Atheros AR9002WB-1GN Wi-Fi 802.11 b/g/n chipset.

The Bluetooth portion is also Atheros, but I am not sure of the model number. It seems that this ASUS BT GO 3.0 + HS is a custom solution specifically desgined for ASUS, or by ASUS. ASUS doesn't include a lot of documentation other than marketing materials.


----------



## Strangerz (Feb 10, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> The Wireless has it's own attenna, shown in the box content pictures, a ring-based atenna with magnets to secure it to the side panel of you pc, or maybe the leg of your desk. The wireless portion uses an Atheros AR9002WB-1GN Wi-Fi 802.11 b/g/n chipset.
> 
> The Bluetooth portion is also Atheros, but I am not sure of the model number. It seems that this ASUS BT GO 3.0 + HS is a custom solution specifically desgined for ASUS, or by ASUS. ASUS doesn't include a lot of documentation other than marketing materials.



Ahh thank you. I beleive the "-1GN" means single stream which is what i was afraid of, up to 150mbps vs 2 stream at 300mbps (which you will never hit these actual speeds). Wifi is nothing fancy but the antenna makes it look good.

Thanks for this information, i emailed ASUS for this and they replied pretty fast... but just said "for the most accurate information call our support at...." which makes no sense to have a support email if they dont use it. Then i called and the guy couldnt find the information so he just hung up on me. Should of asked here first...


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 10, 2012)

Strangerz said:


> Ahh thank you. I beleive the "-1GN" means single stream which is what i was afraid of, up to 150mbps vs 2 stream at 300mbps (which you will never hit these actual speeds). Wifi is nothing fancy but the antenna makes it look good.
> 
> Thanks for this information, i emailed ASUS for this and they replied pretty fast... but just said "for the most accurate information call our support at...." which makes no sense to have a support email if they dont use it. Then i called and the guy couldnt find the information so he just hung up on me. Should of asked here first...



I'm usually pretty quick during normal North American daytime hours



I must say, that it works pretty well. I've been using the board for the past couple of weeks, both for daily usage and gaming, and I do not have a wired connection in the room that it is set up in. I can't say i notice any difference between the wireless and wired, with daily use or gaming, and my connection is 19Mb/s(about 1.7 MB/s real).

The room it's in has been problematic with wireless becuase of other electrical gear and wireless stuff in the room, but I haven't had a single issue, and kinda like it.


----------



## Strangerz (Feb 10, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> I must say, that it works pretty well. I've been using the board for the past couple of weeks, both for daily usage and gaming, and I do not have a wired connection in the room that it is set up in. I can't say i notice any difference between the wireless and wired, with daily use or gaming, and my connection is 19Mb/s(about 1.7 MB/s real).
> 
> The room it's in has been problematic with wireless becuase of other electrical gear and wireless stuff in the room, but I haven't had a single issue, and kinda like it.



Ya, the antenna will definitely help with a reliable connection and im not necessary saying its bad, just that it could be better. When using 2 streams (your router must be capable too) you are able to send and receive data simultaneously, with 1 your are not able to but the protocols will reduce collisions. You would only really notice this with applications sending and receiving continuous data and requiring high bandwidth such as HD video chat. The chip looks to be single band as well which means it will only run on 2.4GHz and wont utilize 5GHz. But again, this only comes in effect in certain situations such as an area with a lot of other wifi signals in the air (apartments). These features would just help ensure that you have a reliable connection no matter the situation.

I wasnt expecting top of the line, just something better on an expensive mobo, especially since this wifi technology is not new... i think they came out with tri-stream in 2010. Im just a network guy so I was curious. Everyone seems to slack on wireless and im not sure why... probably because most users think that every wireless N device is the same.


----------



## tood1977 (Mar 17, 2012)

ยอดเยี่ยมจริง


----------



## Xer-0 (May 18, 2012)

Forgive my English, I am Spanish and I do not speak. In the review of this motherboard, indicates that he has 4 sockets PCI-e 2.0, and actually I think I would have to put 3.0. a greeting


----------



## cadaveca (May 18, 2012)

Xer-0 said:


> Forgive my English, I am Spanish and I do not speak. In the review of this motherboard, indicates that he has 4 sockets PCI-e 2.0, and actually I think I would have to put 3.0. a greeting



Possibly. This review was written before any PCIe 3.0 devices were on the market, so certification was near impossible. Today its' very obvious that you can get PCIE 3.0, but it's still going to depend on each individual CPU.


THE board itself is PCIe 3.0-ready, for sure though.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 18, 2012)

tood1977 said:


> ยอดเยี่ยมจริง



Excellent color


Had to translate that one LOL


----------



## nleksan (May 23, 2012)

I have been thinking about the Rampage IV Extreme, but this board seems like a great X79 MB as well. The price difference between the two isn't that great, though, and with water blocks readily available for the RIVE, would it be, in your opinion, the better option for a 3930K (will be overclocked) in a Switch 810 (allowing for, most likely, a 360mm plus a 240mm or 140/120mm rad)? Thanks!


----------



## cadaveca (May 23, 2012)

nleksan said:


> I have been thinking about the Rampage IV Extreme, but this board seems like a great X79 MB as well. The price difference between the two isn't that great, though, and with water blocks readily available for the RIVE, would it be, in your opinion, the better option for a 3930K (will be overclocked) in a Switch 810 (allowing for, most likely, a 360mm plus a 240mm or 140/120mm rad)? Thanks!



RIVE is the Quad-GPU board. Extra cost explained by that, the OC-KEY device, and the measuring points, and the X-Bracket. Also included is a bunch of pre-set profiles in BIOS for memory and such.

IF any of those features appeal to you, then there's no question which would be right for you.

Either board doesn't really NEED water, but decent airflow from ram coolers does help keep things cool for sure, and water will allow for bit less noise of course, but since most clocking ability is going to be CPU-dependant, and not board-dependant, OC-ability between the two should be very similar, if not exactly the same. My 3960X can barely do 4.2 GHz stable, but my 3820 is completely different:





And with that said, neither is going to be "better" for a 3930K 24/7. Just slightly different focus, seldom-used features, and colour-schemes is really all that I can see, but do keep in mind I do not have the RIVE, so I have to go by pictures alone. Perhaps if I ahd the board, my opinion might be a bit different, but i doubt it.


If you plan on doing extreme clocking, the ROG board is the ONLY choice(No LN2 mode on the P9x79 Deluxe).


----------



## Aquinus (May 23, 2012)

Also between 3820s, there might be some variation on clocks and temperatures. Thanks to Dave's recommendation of the P9X79 Deluxe, that is what I went with and I can say it is the nicest motherboard I've ever used. For a daily driver you can't go wrong with this board.

Here is my stable summer overclock.


----------



## n-ster (May 23, 2012)

I'm having trouble installing windows on a  RAID with the vanilla board but its prob something I'm doing wrong.


----------



## cadaveca (May 23, 2012)

n-ster said:


> I'm having trouble installing windows on a  RAID with the vanilla board but its prob something I'm doing wrong.



Installing drivers before OS install? I know that's pretty basic, but that's all you should have to do(assuming you set RAID in BIOS).


----------



## n-ster (May 23, 2012)

yea I did that but it gives me an error when I try to boot windows after the install... it tells me the drivers are missing from system32 (ie it gives me the cannot find blablabla.sys) even though I checked and its there, and even if I manually put it etc it still gives me the error


----------



## cadaveca (May 23, 2012)

huh, that's a weird one. Maybe hit up the ROG forums, see if they got a fix, or if you haven't you may also want to update the the latest BIOS and try a re-install with the most recent driver from Intel's site.


----------



## n-ster (May 23, 2012)

yea it's weird, and I did the other 2 things so I guess I'll try the forums  with my UD3R Gigabyte x58 it was plug and play, didn't even use the drivers or anything


----------



## cadaveca (May 23, 2012)

It SHOULD be that painless, for sure. I mean ,you need RAID drivers, for sure, because the board is much newer than Windows is, but other than that...

I installed RAID onto my WD 500 GB drives no problem.


----------

